# Pound Cake



## Tazymae (Jun 5, 2012)

I am thinking about starting a home based baking business baking just pound cakes. I don't know of anyone that doesn't like well-made delicious home made pound cake. There are several variets I can make but the important thing for me is to make THE best even if it is just one or two kinds. Does anyone have such a business and if you do how is it going ? I am afraid to start but I know I could sell them. I know I have to figure price per cake, etc. but I would just like some feedback from some at home bakers. Thank you so much.:grin:


----------



## rikithasta (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm at the same position, but I'm making cookies and some breads. I only know (some) New York State laws, but as far as pricing I would suggest an excel spreadsheet, or something similar. Columns would include ingredient name, the amount, the cost, and then tally them up and that's the cost of ingredients. And any packaging you use. You would then need to add in overhead costs, labor, and profit to it - which is a bit more of a guess in my opinion. Hope that helps at least a little.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I second rikithasta. Be scientific about it and know exactly what each ingredient costs and then buy in bulk, if you can. Price accordingly. 

In college I work for a well-known fast food chain that offered free samples of their product. They did studies and found that 50% became customers, so if you could somehow get small samples to people and a business card, that might help. Focus on large gatherings like fairs, ballgames, etc.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I have had 2 friends bake pound cakes to raise money to pay for their kids senior year expenses. They sold them for $20 each and both stayed very very busy. They just posted on fb and got lots of orders. One did Chocolate or cream cheese and the other one sold sour cream or cream cheese pound cakes.


----------

